# Never ending story....



## BumbleBee (29. Juni 2014)

Guten Abend zusammen, 


ich bin einigermaßen gefrustet, weiss aber nicht so recht, wohin mein erster Beitrag gehört, daher fange ich wohl erst einmal an, mich bzw. die Gegebenheiten vorzustellen: 


Die Ausgangssituation beim Hauskauf Herbst 2013: 

Ein Schlammloch ca. 4 qm, ca. 70 cm tief, über und über zugeschüttet mit Kies, tonnenweise stinkendem Schlamm und größeren (Sand?-)Steinen. Im Frühling diesen Jahres kam dann ein blasenbildender grüner Fadenalgenteppich hinzu, die lieblos am Rand "hingeschmissene" Pumpe ohne Gehäuse funktionierte nicht mehr, daran angeschlossen im Boden verlegt ein 1,5 " Schlauch, der nach einer Höhendifferenz von ca. 3 m an einem schön bewachsenen "Wasserfall" wieder zum Vorschein kam. Daran angeschlossen ein nackter Wasserlauf aus schwarzer Teichfolie wieder zurück zum Stinketümpel. 

Die Entscheidung: "Wir machen das schön."

Mit der ersten Sonne kam dann auch der Tatendrang, nach langen Abenden vorm Laptop hatten wir uns nach der Entscheidung "Keine, oder nur ganz kleine, wenige Fische, die ohne Zufüttern überleben" die Fläche, die Tiefe und Form, die Technik und Randgestaltung überlegt. (ca. 8m lang, ca 3m breit, 1,20m tief, "Nierenform", Skimmer, 20.000er Pumpe für den Wasserlauf, UVC Druckfilter, einseitig Trockenmauer, dahinter Hochbeet.)

Zu zweit begannen wir die Grube auszuheben, gelangten jedoch dann nach ca. 8 Tagen an unsere Grenzen. (Wir haben ca. 50 cm tollsten Boden, darunter eine Art grau-gelbem Ton, extrem dicht, tonnenschwer und scheinbar immer nass. Krisendiskussion, Alternativenevaluation, es wurden Angebote "professioneller" Teichbauer incl. schwerem Gerät in Erwägung gezogen. Gesagt getan, nach ca. 3 Wochen brach liegender Baustelle war der Teichbauer gefunden, der alle meine Vorgaben entgegen nahm und mit "Jaa, jajaja" bestätigte. Nach mehrmaligem Eingreifen und diversen Korrigierungswünschen wurde ich immer genervter und leider auch anspruchsloser. Der Chef war nur am ersten Tag zugegen, danach chronisch gelangweilte Azubis.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. Das Ergebnis ist nicht das, was ich geplant hatte. Diskussionen über Kapillarsperre ("Nein, die ist nicht nötig, wir lassen die Folie ja nicht flach auslaufen!") und Substrat ("Lava ist das einzig Wahre") sind noch das Mindeste. 

Ich könnte nur noch heulen, wenn ich die zahlreichen Beiträge hier lese über "wie mache ich es richtig". 

Das Problem: Ich stehe leider etwas alleine da, mein Mann vertritt eher die Auffassung solche Arbeiten "dem Profi" zu überlassen, ich habe eher zwanghaft die Auffassung "willst Du etwas vernünftig machen, dann mach´es selbst!" 

Ich stehe nun also kurz vor der Entscheidung, gegen den Willen meines Mannes alle Pflanzen raus, die Fischchen raus, die Lava raus, die Steine raus, Folie neu, Vlies neu, eigentlich -rewind- komplett von vorne ab dem Aushub. 

Kann das jemand nachvollziehen?  Bitte ein bisschen "ei-ei".


Herzliche Grüße - Jessica 

(Die Fotos sind ab "Teichprofi"-Start. Die vom Zustand davor muss ich erst von der Externen Disc überspielen. Die Libellenlaven hatten wir aus dem Schlammloch umgesiedelt, ...hat sich gelohnt


----------



## BumbleBee (29. Juni 2014)

Zur Ergänzung:

Die Teichfolie ist unter der Terrasse an der Unterkonstruktion befestigt, hinter der Trockenmauer geht sie hoch bis zur zweiten Steinreihe (ja, genau wenn es regnet ... !)  

Das ursprünglich geplante Volumen wurde nach Ausfütterung des Aushubes mit Sand, Folien, Steinen und Lava deutlich reduziert, die Kante der Holzterrasse sollte eigentlich ÜBER dem WASSER enden ("war technisch nicht anders machbar!")  Das Lavagranulat ist auf der oberen Stufe an der Terrasse gerade einmal 4-5cm tief und der Wasserstand darüber so gering, dass diese Stufe an zwei aufeinanderfolgenden Sonnentagen bereits anfängt zu verlanden. Ausserdem liegt innen an sämtlichen Hängen die Teichfolie frei, was ich zunächst als optischen Vorteil gegenüber dem teilweise anfänglich stehen gelassenen weissen Vlies betrachtet hatte (schwarz fällt weniger auf, so dachte ich), weisst sich nun in puncto Sonneneinstrahlung und Natürlichkeit als Nachteil aus.

Würdet ihr es so versuchen? Oder neu machen?


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Juni 2014)

Lava ist sehr gut. Die würde ich lassen. Beste für natürliche Bakterienansiedlung.
Folie ist wo zu sehen ? Im Teich. Das ist normal. Ich könnte auch mit weißem Vlies leben, dass braucht kaum ein Jahr dann ist es Erdfarbend braun. Ich würde es so lassen.
Gerade in Flachwasserbereichen kann man schöne Blühpflanzen ansiedeln. Ohne Fische oder nur mit ein paar __ Moderlieschen oder besser Regenbogenelrizen oder anderen Kleinfischen brauch man auch keine große Angst vor einem Reiherbesuch haben. Der könnte bei Goldfischen durch das flache Wasser besser in den Teich kommt.

Ich finde den Teich nicht schlecht.


----------



## Luuh (29. Juni 2014)

Also ich finde eigentlich, dass der Teich sehr schön geworden ist. Die Frage ist natürlich
wie's da mit dem Preis aussieht, immerhin können die ja wohl nicht den vollen Preis verlangen,
obwohl es überhaupt nicht so geworden ist, wie ihr es wolltet... Mit der Kapillarsperre hat der
Herr auch nicht komplett Unrecht, zumindestens hinter den Steinen passt das ja so schon und da
(auch wenn es natürlich ziemlich blöd ist, dass dort die Folie nicht bis zu der obersten Stein-Reihe
geht), wo die Folie frei liegt, kann ja noch eine Kapillarsperre gemacht werden. Da, wo das Wasser
nur etwa 5cm tief ist, ist nunmal Sumpfzone, das passt also auch - natürlich sollte man darauf
achten, dass das nicht austrocknet und ggf. neues Wasser einfüllen. Dass die Folie an manchen,
steileren Stellen frei liegt ist nornmal und das könnte man auch wirklich nur seehr aufwendig richten.

Gruß


----------



## lotta (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo  Jessica 
und erstmal ein herzliches Willkommen,
in unsem netten Forum.

Da du so gefrustet bist, 
sende ich dir zu Anfang mal ein . Ei-ei!

Was genau stört dich denn momentan an deinem neuen Teich Jessica?
Ich finde ihn klasse und die Baumängel, sieht man ja nicht auf den Fotos.

Der Teich sieht meiner Meinung nach sehr gelungen aus,
aber ich weiß wie es ist, wenn nicht alles optimal läuft.

Lava finde ich auch schonmal gut, 
das habe ich in meinem Bachlauf auch nach mehrmaligem Umbau ausgebracht, 
es soll sich zur Bakterienansiedlung (wegen  der großen Besiedlungsfläche) 
für die Wasserqualität, sehr positiv auswirken.

Wenn du magst, 
beschreibe doch mal einige deiner Probleme etwas genauer .

Halt die Ohren steif und den Kopf hoch, 
hier werden dir sicher einige User gute Tipps geben können

Dann kannst du voll anpacken, 
wenn dich an deinem Teich noch irgendwas stört.

 Ich persönlich, finde euren Teich richtig schön
Liebe Grüße Bine


----------



## muh.gp (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo Jessica,

Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten! Es hat den Anschein, dass du beginnst der Sucht zu verfallen... 

Also ich finde den Teich sehr schön in Landschaft integriert. Die Anbindung an die Terrasse ist meiner Meinung nach ebenfalls gelungen. Die Problematik der freien Folie kann ich auf den Bildern nicht erkennen.

Ansonsten möchte ich dir einfach zu Geduld raten. Mein Teich ist jetzt gut ein Jahr alt, war lange geplant,  viel überlegt und hier noch mehr diskutiert, dennoch bin ich immer noch nicht zu 100% glücklich und modifiziere andauernd irgend etwas. Anfangs mehr, inzwischen deutlich weniger. Denn jeder neue Schritt muss von der Natur erst umgesetzt werden und die braucht einfach Zeit. Die Geduld dafür musste ich ich auch erst lernen... Gibt den Pflanzen die Zeit zu wachsen, dem Filter ebenfalls, damit er einlaufen kann. Nicht umsonst liest man hier immer wieder, dass es drei Jahre dauert bis ein neuer Teich eingespielt ist.

Ansonsten kann ich dir nur empfehlen im Forum zu lesen, zu lesen und zu fragen. Oft sind es Kleinigkeiten, die mit Geduld große Wirkung zeigen. Einfach auch mal zurücklehnen und genießen. Ein Rat von einem Teichjunkie, der täglich um sein Gewässer tigert und immer wieder mit sich ringt, weil ihm Fortschritte zu lange dauern... 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## BumbleBee (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

nun, ich (wir) finden auch, dass der Teich schön geworden ist. Und "überhaupt nicht so, wie gewollt" ist nicht richtig, wie so oft spielt da die mangelnde Kommunikation die Hauptrolle. "1,20m tief" war für mich das Nettomaß, für die Jungs das Aushubmaß. Sumpfzone war sehr gerne so vorgesehen, jedoch nicht in dem Ausmaß vor der Terrasse, dann müsste ich dort nur sehr niedrig wachsende Pflanzen einsetzen, ich liebe jedoch den Blick "ins Wasser" sehr, schade, wenn das verloren geht. Und dort ist DAS SUBSTRAT nur 5 cm tief, nicht das Wasser. Wen ich das Substrat vom Rand da rüberschaufel, liegt es nach 5 Std. Sonne bereits über Wasser. 

Die Kapillarsperre hinter den Steinen dient in meinen Augen nicht so sehr als Schutz vor "Wasser aus dem Teich" sondern eher vor "Dreck und Erde in den Teich". Lässt sich aber wohl nachrüsten. 

Aber okay, ich will nicht nur meckern. Ich habe seit Mitte letzter Woche 10 kleine Goldelritzen im Teich, die sind ca. 4-5 cm, bis heute sieht es gut aus. 
Unzählige __ Molche haben wir umgesiedelt, davon sind etliche braun Gefärbte dick gewölbt an den Flanken, ich denke es geht ihnen ganz gut  

Sogar __ Rückenschwimmer, unzählige Mini-Wasserläuferkinder und __ Libellen haben sich bereits angesiedelt, dabei läuft der Teich ja gerade erst mal an. 


Ich denke, ihr kennt das Problem: Wenn man irgendwo eine Schwachstelle entdeckt, dann bastelt man im Kopf an der Korrektur und wurschtelt sich da so hinein, dass es Überhand nimmt.


----------



## BumbleBee (29. Juni 2014)

Das trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf, lieber Holger: Ich bin ganz klar der Sucht verfallen! 

Wie schön man hier aufgenommen wird, vielen herzlichen Dank dafür. Geduld war noch nie meine Stärke, wahrscheinlich habt ihr Recht. Jede neue Blüte der __ Lilien, jeder Zentimeter, den die Blätter der Seerosen der Oberfläche näher kommen, lösen Begeisterungsstürme aus! Da fällt es wirklich schwer, gelassen zu bleiben. Nach dem Einsetzen der Pflanzen haben die sich erst mal zurück gebildet, die Blätter wurden braun und und es sah so aus, als ob sie eingingen. Da hat mir dieses Forum schon sehr geholfen, meinen Puls unter 200 zu halten... "das ist normal" war da der Tenor, -Gott-sei-Dank- ihr solltet Recht behalten, so langsam kommen neue Blätter, sogar erste Blüten sind zu sehen.

Seit Fertigstellung war ich bereits dutzende Male drin, hier was umsetzen, da was ergänzen, ich finde sie äusserst erfüllend, diese "Arbeit".


----------



## Luuh (29. Juni 2014)

BumbleBee schrieb:


> Unzählige __ Molche haben wir umgesiedelt(...)


Sag das mal lieber nicht so laut, das kann mit ziemlich hohen Geldstrafen bestraft werden 
Ansonsten klingt das doch schon sehr schön! Dass die Tiefe nicht 1,20m ist, kann natürlich
ziemlich ärgerlich sein, bei uns sinds auch fast 50cm weniger als gewollt geworden


----------



## lotta (29. Juni 2014)

Da siehst du mal Jessica,
wie dein Bericht  hier sofort auf Resonanz gestoßen ist.
Ich freu mich für dich und hoffe, dass du nun entspannter an euren schönen Teich gehen kannst.

@Luuh __ Molche umsetzen, aus dem eigenen "Modderloch" ist doch wohl nicht verboten?

Viel Erfolg und Freude weiterhin, bei unser aller schönen Hobby.
Grüße Bine


----------



## Luuh (29. Juni 2014)

lotta schrieb:


> Da siehst du mal Jessica,
> wie dein Bericht  hier sofort auf Resonanz gestoßen ist.
> Ich freu mich für dich und hoffe, dass du nun entspannter an euren schönen Teich gehen kannst.
> 
> ...


Oh stimmt, das hatte ich falsch verstanden, sorry


----------



## muh.gp (29. Juni 2014)

BumbleBee schrieb:


> Ich denke, ihr kennt das Problem: Wenn man irgendwo eine Schwachstelle entdeckt, dann bastelt man im Kopf an der Korrektur und wurschtelt sich da so hinein, dass es Überhand nimmt.



Tja, Jessica, den Spruch sollte ich mir auf ein T-Shirt drucken lassen... Meine Frau würde das sofort unterschreiben, die denkt manchmal auch, dass ich mehr am Teich, als im Haus wohne... 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## BumbleBee (30. Juni 2014)

Aber Holger, ... also mal ehrlich...
Ich habe mir Deine "Teich 1.0 und 2.0" Projekte angesehen... also... WOW! Das zieht einem ja die Schuhe aus! 

Der absolute Oberklopper, dass Ihr das alles selbst gebaut habt. Und hey, die Lehmschicht  ja das kenne ich. Respekt, dass Ihr das durchgehalten habt. Das Ergebnis ist super.


und...Koi sind wirklich schön anzusehen.



(naaa, iss a Schärz.)


----------



## BumbleBee (30. Juni 2014)

by the way... ich hatte "facebook" gecanceled, damit ich nicht mehr so viel Zeit vor dem Laptop verbringe!  (...)

fail.


----------



## mitch (30. Juni 2014)

Hallo Jessica,




BumbleBee schrieb:


> hinter der Trockenmauer geht sie hoch bis zur zweiten Steinreihe (ja, genau wenn es regnet ... !)



ich könnte mir vorstellen, das das ned ganz ausreicht, ein zusätzlich eingegrabenes Drainagerohr würde da bestimmt helfen - Erde im Teich = Wasser wird grün.


 Also ich find den Teich auch ganz gut gelungen - umbauen kannst du ja in 2-3 Jahren,  wenn du hier alle Beiträge mal gelesen hast 

Wie Holger schon schreibt: Einfach auch mal zurücklehnen und genießen und den Pflanzen beim wachsen zuschauen  was besseres zu relaxen gibt es ned.


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Juni 2014)

moin Jessica,
und herzlich willkommen hier im Forum!
Insgesamt gefällt mir euer Teich wirklich sehr gut.
Was mir ins Auge sprang und daran würde ICH wohl eine Änderung vornehmen...
auf zumindest einer Seite hört die Steinreihe im Teich auf und ein Wall Erde, zwar schon bepflanzt,
aber doch noch recht brach, erhebt sich darüber. Da würde ICH schnellstens Abhilfe schaffen,
da es euch sonst bei stärkeren Regenfällen garantiert Erde in den Teich spült.
Ist einer Nachbarin so gegangen, die sich ihren Teich auch von "Profis" hat neu gestalten lassen,
ich sag' nur .
Hast Du schon mal was von "Ufermatte" gelesen, geh' mal über die Suchfunktion hier im Forum.
Das könnte euch helfen....


----------



## BumbleBee (30. Juni 2014)

Hallo Eva-Maria, 

ja, Ufermatten finde ich genial, besonders wenn man sie mit __ Moos begrünt. Allerdings sehe ich bei uns dafür nicht so viele Verwendungsmöglichkeiten, da wir ja kein "Ufer" im Sinne von Teichfolienwällen haben. 

Oder meinst Du die Ufermatte für die brach liegenden Flächen? 


Ich habe im Internet bereits Pflanzen verschiedenster Couleur  in rauhen Mengen bestellt, diese Lippia:

http://www.baldur-garten.de/produkt...stauden/Lippia+Summer+Pearls+rosa/detail.html

gefällt mir besonders gut. Damit dürften die brach liegenden Flächen bald bedeckt sein. Sollten diese Woche eintrudeln und das Wetter soll ja auch wieder besser werden  

Hinter die Steine werde ich eine Drainage legen, damit sich da nix mehr staut. 


Sonnige Grüße aus der Voreifel, Jessica


----------



## karlethecat (30. Juni 2014)

Jessica, mir gefällt dein Teich eigentlich auch sehr gut. Ich hatte die letzten 15 Jahre drei Versionen von einem normalen Fisch-Teich, aber bestimmt keiner war so schön wie dieser. So schlecht haben die Jungs (rein optisch) nicht gearbeitet wie ich finde.
Was mir aber nicht gefällt ist wie bereits geschrieben der Hang und die dort freiliegende Erde und/oder Rindenmulch. Da muss man was tun, sonst gibt es bei einem Starkregen den Super-Gau. Eventuell kann man mit einem Blech, welches hinter die Steine gesteckt wird und einige Zentimeter darüber schaut, das Wasser (wenn es mal kommt) in eine bestimmte Richtung umlenken? Wenn das überwachsen wird sieht es auch keiner mehr. Du musst aber dennoch immer schauen dass es seine Aufgabe auch in Zukunft erfüllen kann und die Erde hinten nicht bündig abschließt.
Wie schaut es mit dem Filter eigentlich aus - schreibe da mal was dazu ...


----------



## BumbleBee (30. Juni 2014)

Hallo Marc, 

der Filter steht ca. auf halber Höhe zwischen Teich und Wasserfall. Ist ein Berlan 10.000er UVC Filter. So einer hier: 

http://www.amazon.de/Berlan-UV-C-Druckfilter-BDF10000-UVC/dp/B002HZ2FF4

Ich weiss, ist wohl für die Menge ein wenig zu klein.  Ursprünglich sollte mal eine 10.00er Pumpe rein, die schaffte aber den Höhenunterschied nicht, bzw so "aus dem letzten Loch", dass oben ein lächerliches Bächelchen die Fläche des Wasserfalls benetzte.
Bisher läuft es so, (Faden-)Algen haben sich bisher nur ganz vereinzelt an alten Stengeln vom Tannenwedel o.ä. gebildet. Die sammele ich ein. 

Kommt Zeit, kommt neue Filtergrube (die ist vom Vorbesitzer, aus Beton und leider sehr klein.) und damit auch ein neuer Filter. Dumm ist dabei, dass der Schlauch vom Teich sorgfältig im Boden verlegt, durch die Kammer geht, weiter zum Wasserfall, wo er in die Steine integriert ist. Kommt man also so ohne weiteres nicht dran, heisst auch: Ich muss erst mal diese Kammer nehmen für den Filter. 

Auch dumm ist, dass ich das wieder meinem Mann erklären muss, warum ich jetzt "wieder alles aufmach!"  


Zum Hochbeet: Die Pflanzen sind unterwegs, so wird schon mal die freie Fläche etwas entschärft. Hinter die oberste Steinreihe kommt eine Abtrennung, die bis hinter die Teichfolie runterführt, der Graben mit einem Drainagerohr und Kies versehen bis hin zur linken Seite, da wo die Holzterrasse anfängt, denn dort liegt bereits eine Drainage. Zudem werde ich das Gefälle so verändern, dass die Kante der Erde nicht mehr auf Höhe der Steine endet, sondern bereits davor. 

Und die erste Bewährungsprobe hatte ich bereits am Samstag. Es goss in Strömen, unglauliche Wassermassen kamen da runter. Bisher sieht´s gut aus, ich könnte allerdings auch nicht sagen, woran man erkennt, dass Dreck in den Teich gelaufen ist (von einer Algenexplosion mal abgesehen, aber toi toi toi, bis eben war noc nix.) 


Viele Grüße aus der Eifel - Jessica


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (30. Juni 2014)

Hallo jessika, Deine Entspanntheit bezüglich Teich ist sehr gut. Dreck einsp ühlen sollte es Dir nicht. Versuch einfach dir Stellen wo es reingelaufen ist dicht zu bekommen. 

Wie alle schon sagten, Du hast nen schicken Teich.Du kannst viel verbessern und dass ist doch der eigentliche Spass an der Sache.


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Juli 2014)

Hallo Jessica,
auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen! Mit der Folie hinter der Steinreihe hätte ich keine Bauchschmerzen, das ist tatsächlich keine schlechte Lösung. Wenn Du Bedenken hast, dann würde ich hinter der Steinreihe die Folie mit einem zweiten Streifen hinter der originalen verlängern, und unter der letzten Steinreihe einklemmen. Unterm Strich hast Du einen sehr schönen Teich bekommen. Ich würde Dir zustimmen, ihn mit dem Wasserstand etwas mehr "nach oben" zu bringen. Dazu wirst Du wohl leider viele Ratschläge bekommen. Wenn Dein Teichbauer PVC-Folie genommen hat, dann ist das sicher eine gute Option, weil auf vielerlei Weise umsetzbar.


----------

